# new split



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm gonna take your guys advice and cut my volume down. Let me know if I should cut more out or should move stuff around.
During the weekdays I can only workout at home. 

All bodyweight exercises i do to failure all sets. Sets 6-9 8-12 12-15 [ set 1] taken to failure at max weight within range [set 2-3] reduce weight 20% taken near failure increasing weight once hit upper range first set. 
( should I increase the weight for just the first set or all?)

Warmup for upper body: nothing near failure. I also warm up to max rep movement with lighter weight before first working set

Band pull apart x1 [20-30] 
Band pushdown x2 [20-30]
Band ohp x1 [20-30]

Warmup for legs: nothing near failure
BW squats x2
BW lunges x2

Monday:
DB incline Bench 3x8-12 
DB Side latteral 3x12-15
Dips amrap x2

Tuesday:
DB split squat for quads 3x8-12
DB lunge step back 3x8-12
Nordic curl x2 amrap

Wednesday:
Neutral grip pullup amrap x3
Inverted row amrap x3 
Farmer walks x3 ( shrugs amrap at beginning and end of walk)

Thursday:
Banded preacher bar curl 3x8-12
Band pushdown 3x12-15
Tricep dip x3 amrap (static holds at top position at fail)

Friday: 
Jerk off x3 amrap 

Saturday: 
[AM]
Close grip bench 3x6-9
Dips x2 amrap
Chest supported row 3x6-9
Cable lat pullover 2x12-15
Cable side latteral 3x12-15

[PM]
DB decline curl 3x12-15
DB OH tricep extension 3x12-15

Sunday:
Trap bar DL 3x6-9
Reverse hack squat 3x6-9
Bodyweight hyperextension x3 amrap

*abs everday*
I'll throw calves in next bulk. Currently cutting.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

So basically a bastardized version of the routine I wrote out for you. 
Just do something else if you can’t follow simple directions without fucking them up
Holy fuck you completely fucked it up and missed the point. 
Gtfo


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Just noticed friday, you’re a piece of shit troll any way.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> I'm gonna take your guys advice and cut my volume down. Let me know if I should cut more out or should move stuff around.
> During the weekdays I can only workout at home.
> 
> All bodyweight exercises i do to failure all sets. Sets 6-9 8-12 12-15 [ set 1] taken to failure at max weight within range [set 2-3] reduce weight 20% taken near failure increasing weight once hit upper range first set.
> ...




Someone literally took time out of their day to put you on the EXACT path that would help you achieve your goals. Then you go ahead and decided you you know better. 

Instead of checking your ego and coming to the realization that you don't k now shit. You do this.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So basically a bastardized version of the routine I wrote out for you.
> Just do something else if you can’t follow simple directions without fucking them up
> Holy fuck you completely fucked it up and missed the point.
> Gtfo


You're sweet 😊
I dont have access to a power rack or barbell during the weekday. Once I get a power rack I can give your split a try. 

Do you think the volume is too much?


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just noticed friday, you’re a piece of shit troll any way.


Are you flirting with me? 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You're sweet 😊
> I dont have access to a power rack or barbell during the weekday. Once I get a power rack I can give your split a try.
> 
> Do you think the volume is too much?


Sweet nah you’re useless bitch troll. 
I think you can go fuck yourself and keep wasting your time and I hope no one else takes the time to help you.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Someone literally took time out of their day to put you on the EXACT path that would help you achieve your goals. Then you go ahead and decided you you know better.
> 
> Instead of checking your ego and coming to the realization that you don't k now shit. You do this.


It’s a fucking troll


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

This is @Conjurorcat and god knows how many alt names


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sweet nah you’re useless bitch troll.
> I think you can go fuck yourself and keep wasting your time and I hope no one else takes the time to help you.


Well you've been really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Well you've been really helpful. Thanks.


Go drink poison


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is @Conjurorcat and god knows how many alt names


Lol I have no clue who that is 🤣😂
Ever stop to think... why the fuck do we keep getting trolls??


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Lol I have no clue who that is 🤣😂
> Ever stop to think... why the fuck do we keep getting trolls??



Because your life is worthless and without meaning.  This is all you are capable of doing.  What a sad existence.  Your tiny pecker is probably orange with Cheeto dust.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

Sad that all the great info and advice get buried in cunty troll threads.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Because your life is worthless and without meaning.  This is all you are capable of doing.  What a sad existence.  Your tiny pecker is probably orange with Cheeto dust.


You're projecting.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Someone literally took time out of their day to put you on the EXACT path that would help you achieve your goals. Then you go ahead and decided you you know better.
> 
> Instead of checking your ego and coming to the realization that you don't k now shit. You do this.


Come to think of it... I didnt even ask him to give me a split. He just offered it up. Would you feel better if I sent you 2 a pick of my asshole?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Lol I have no clue who that is 🤣😂
> Ever stop to think... why the fuck do we keep getting trolls??


Because you’re losers who have nothing else going on and need attention and this is an active forum. 
That’s why


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because you’re losers who have nothing else going on and need attention and this is an active forum.
> That’s why



The trolls are getting more patience. Pretending to be quasi non cunts before going full presser


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because you’re losers who have nothing else going on and need attention and this is an active forum.
> That’s why


Typically forums arent plagued by "trolls". Especially to the point that you've convinced yourself every new person is an alt who's trying to piss you off.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

The only other option besides troll is you and the rest like you are so absolutely fucking stunned that you can't comprehend a damn thing. I think it's troll, if you really were that retarded you wouldn't be able to use the internet and spend your day licking Windows.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The trolls are getting more patience. Pretending to be quasi non cunts before going full presser


Lol. I genuinely have no clue who presser or any of these other trolls are. I just wanted to someone to review my split.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The only other option besides troll is you and the rest like you are so absolutely fucking stunned that you can't comprehend a damn thing. I think it's troll, if you really were that retarded you wouldn't be able to use the internet and spend your day licking Windows.


That was really poetic. Thank you for that.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Lol. I genuinely have no clue who presser or any of these other trolls are. I just wanted to someone to review my split.



You're finished here. 


Fuck off


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> That was really poetic. Thank you for that.





Jospya1974 said:


> I'm gonna take your guys advice and cut my volume down. Let me know if I should cut more out or should move stuff around.
> During the weekdays I can only workout at home.
> 
> All bodyweight exercises i do to failure all sets. Sets 6-9 8-12 12-15 [ set 1] taken to failure at max weight within range [set 2-3] reduce weight 20% taken near failure increasing weight once hit upper range first set.
> ...


So should I increase the weight on just the first set once I hit the upper end of the rep range? Or on all the sets?


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> You're finished here.
> 
> 
> Fuck off


Dont be like that. I wanna be friendly but you guys are being really fucking toxic. I'm not trying to be a smartass but you 2 completely flipped the fuck out for nothing.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Dont be like that. I wanna be friendly but you guys are being really fucking toxic. I'm not trying to be a smartass but you 2 completely flipped the fuck out for nothing.


They think you’re me. They’ve been geared to the gills and have high levels of paranoia . Every new member they don’t like that transgresses any of their personal rules (these rules are flexible) let’s them be toxic, which they love.

 They also spend an inordinate time on the forums and it’s only like 3-4 vets here who routinely jack each other off and engage in the same childish behavior.

 They have some decent advice. They’ve been around for awhile and they seem knowledgeable about training, etc. But they’re complete morons and have little nuance to their personalities lol .


 It’s a good forum, man, there’s solid information here , just ignore the minor faction of dudes who spend all day on this site who need to let out their life frustrations on green names lmao


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Go drink poison


You know...I was taking a shower and was thinking about something. 
😐😑😐... I think you might have an anger problem bro. I genuinely hope you find some happiness in your life and no longer feel the need to act like that. No joke... Lifes too short to be filled with that level of hatred. I'm mean goddamn I just wanted someone to rate my split not rape me.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You know...I was taking a shower and was thinking about something.
> 😐😑😐... I think you might have an anger problem bro. I genuinely hope you find some happiness in your life and no longer feel the need to act like that. No joke... Lifes too short to be filled with that level of hatred. I'm mean goddamn I just wanted someone to rate my split not rape me.


I hope he doesn’t have kids/a wife - domestic abuse vibes for sure


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> They think you’re me. They’ve been geared to the gills and have high levels of paranoia . Every new member they don’t like that transgresses any of their personal rules (these rules are flexible) let’s them be toxic, which they love.
> 
> They also spend an inordinate time on the forums and it’s only like 3-4 vets here who routinely jack each other off and engage in the same childish behavior.
> 
> ...


Lol. There we go 😂🤣.
Honestly idk about this site. I might try a natural bodybuilding forum as well. I feel like theyll be a little more even tempered. Lol.
Thanks for the headsup. Nice meeting you. You must have done a number on them hahaha


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I hope he doesn’t have kids/a wife - domestic abuse vibes for sure


Goddamn that would be terrible. I hope not.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Lol. There we go 😂🤣.
> Honestly idk about this site. I might try a natural bodybuilding forum as well. I feel like theyll be a little more even tempered. Lol.
> Thanks for the headsup. Nice meeting you. You must have done a number on them hahaha


Someone else did something and then I came along and flaunted my wonderful personality lmao. I replied to one thread and made an intro post, but I did antagonize a lil bit in the chat box lmao. I flaunted my effeminate personality and riri or whoever the fuck had a tantrum


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> So should I increase the weight on just the first set once I hit the upper end of the rep range? Or on all the sets?


Max out. All day every day.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> Someone else did something and then I came along and flaunted my wonderful personality lmao. I replied to one thread and made an intro post, but I did antagonize a lil bit in the chat box lmao. I flaunted my effeminate personality and riri or whoever the fuck had a tantrum


No he wouldnt do that. Hahaha. 
I like how they destroy your reaction score. Like that shit actually means anything lol. Oh noooo [clutch pearls] not my score hahaha.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You're sweet 😊
> I dont have access to a power rack or barbell during the weekday. Once I get a power rack I can give your split a try.
> 
> Do you think the volume is too much?


Why can't you use a power rack on weekdays?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I hope he doesn’t have kids/a wife - domestic abuse vibes for sure


Happy families all around. My kids are far smarter and socially accepted than you. Your mommy fucked you up by holding your hand and hovering over you to keep you safe.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Max out. All day every day.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> No he wouldnt do that. Hahaha.
> I like how they destroy your reaction score. Like that shit actually means anything lol. Oh noooo [clutch pearls] not my score hahaha.


It means that no one here is going to give you any meaningful advice. It’s the kiss of death. You might as well log off and not return.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Happy families all around. My kids are far smarter and socially accepted than you. Your mommy fucked you up by holding your hand and hovering over you to keep you safe.


Do you refer to yourself as pump master flex when out in public?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Do you refer to yourself as pump master flex when out in public?


Yes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> They think you’re me. They’ve been geared to the gills and have high levels of paranoia . Every new member they don’t like that transgresses any of their personal rules (these rules are flexible) let’s them be toxic, which they love.
> 
> They also spend an inordinate time on the forums and it’s only like 3-4 vets here who routinely jack each other off and engage in the same childish behavior.
> 
> ...


Solid information and guys that want to help. Except there’s no helping you. You EXPECT it and give nothing back. So you can fuck off. You won’t get any of your questions answered. 

The softer guys here that get their feelings hurt like to participate on The Iron Den forum.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It means that no one here is going to give you any meaningful advice. It’s the kiss of death. You might as well log off and not return.


Oh well. I mean only you and a handful of people actually give a shit about that score. Besides i dont think taking training advice from people roided out their melon is a good idea.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The softer guys here that get their feelings hurt like to participate on The Iron Den forum



They even meet up and have "sword fights"

Sounds like these guys would do well there


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Solid information and guys that want to help. Except there’s no helping you. You EXPECT it and give nothing back. So you can fuck off. You won’t get any of your questions answered.
> 
> The softer guys here that get their feelings hurt like to participate on The Iron Den forum.


Well I did offer suggestions on 2 previous posts. But okay. The Iron Den forum? I'll check that out. Ill tell my buddy pumpmaster flex sent me. 💋


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> They even meet up and have "sword fights"
> 
> Sounds like these guys would do well there


You know it 😉


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I hope he doesn’t have kids/a wife - domestic abuse vibes for sure


Nah my wife and child aren’t fucking morons and my wife would put you through a wall before I would. 
I would never marry nor procreate with anyone as stupid and weak as bitches like you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Oh well. I mean only you and a handful of people actually give a shit about that score. Besides i dont think taking training advice from people roided out their melon is a good idea.


Ok. Sounds like we’re in agreement on something. This isn’t the forum for you. 
Bye


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Idk what it is but it's fun fucking with people who are unbalanced. It's kind of like teasing a retard with a shiny object.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Well it's been fun chatting with you guys. You've been very informative. And I hope we can talk again soon. I'm gonna go enjoy my day 💋💋


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Idk what it is but it's fun fucking with people who are unbalanced. It's kind of like teasing a retard with a shiny object.


Have you read your posts? 
Any of them?
Retard is just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Well it's been fun chatting with you guys. You've been very informative. And I hope we can talk again soon. I'm gonna go enjoy my day 💋💋


Go chat with yourself @Conjurorcat


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Solid information and guys that want to help. Except there’s no helping you. You EXPECT it and give nothing back. So you can fuck off. You won’t get any of your questions answered.
> 
> The softer guys here that get their feelings hurt like to participate on The Iron Den forum.


I never asked for any help, ever? I'm happy with my nutrition and training. More than half of your post history is you acting like an offended preteen and flaming members trying to join your clique.

 It's weird. There's some baggage there. I never even considered being an antagonist or trolling you until you tried gatekeeping lmao. There's still plenty of members on this forum that seem solid, so I'm going to stick around. 

Anyways, I joined originally to talk to people who train and maybe help someone if they cross a skillset I actually have (it's not going to happen often). Didn't join to ask for a thing. Only difference now is I'm going to make fun of you every once in awhile and ask for mental health checks for RiRi when he's feeling toxic again.


 Personally, I think the both of you aren't the brightest and emotionally stunted but *once again I'm going to reiterate: *I like the help that was given to other people who needed it and I think that definitely has value. Some dudes are just fucking weird. They spend time on a forum, learn some shit, and think they own the whole board.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I never asked for any help, ever? I'm happy with my nutrition and training. More than half of your post history is you acting like an offended preteen and flaming members trying to join your clique.
> 
> It's weird. There's some baggage there. I never even considered being an antagonist or trolling you until you tried gatekeeping lmao. There's still plenty of members on this forum that seem solid, so I'm going to stick around.
> 
> ...


Ah. Thanks for your valued contribution. 

I’m not certain, but if you ran a poll, the forum would vote to KEEP me and @RiR0 and boot your limp-twisted ass out. 

As @SFGiants pointed out last night, this use to be a hardcore powerlifting forum. It’s been ruined by new guys that don’t know how to train at all, have accomplished fuck all, and are here only because this is a fleeting hobby. Soon enough, you’ll be out whacking the golf ball around waddling to the cart with the other wash outs.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah. Thanks for your valued contribution.
> 
> I’m not certain, but if you ran a poll, the forum would vote to KEEP me and @RiR0 and boot your limp-twisted ass out.
> 
> As @SFGiants pointed out last night, this use to be a hardcore powerlifting forum. It’s been ruined by new guys that don’t know how to train at all, have accomplished fuck all, and are here only because this is a fleeting hobby. Soon enough, you’ll be out whacking the golf ball around waddling to the cart with the other wash outs.


Your youtube is cute bb, I hope you make it big. I used to side gig making intro splashes for people on YT, hit me up if you want rates


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> Your youtube is cute bb, I hope you make it big. I used to side gig making intro splashes for people on YT, hit me up if you want rates


You’re a nobody so I don’t give a fuck what you think. 

Let’s see something that you can do. Anything? No. Because you’re a useless piece of shit with nothing to do and no life. I happen to enjoy lifting. I’m not doing it to “make it big”. I logged my training and then showed the results. You haven’t done fuck here and you won’t.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

I cant believe a forum populated with steroid abusers would be filled with so much hate, paranoia, and low impulse control. Who da thunk it? Lol

That's cool that this site was a hardcore bodybuilding forum in the past. But if you what inclusivity then make friends with other powerlifters IRL and talk amongst yourselves. Lol. Dont waste time big leagueing others on a forum who you deem unworthy of your knowledge. Seriously, who does that?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> I cant believe a forum populated with steroid abusers would be filled with so much hate, paranoia, and low impulse control. Who da thunk it? Lol
> 
> That's cool that this site was a hardcore bodybuilding forum in the past. But if you what inclusivity then make friends with other powerlifters IRL and talk amongst yourselves. Lol. Dont waste time big leagueing others on a forum who you deem unworthy of your knowledge. Seriously, who does that?


Guys that actually care about this hobby/sport and want actual information posted. 
Get fucked you little twink


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a nobody so I don’t give a fuck what you think.
> 
> Let’s see something that you can do. Anything? No. Because you’re a useless piece of shit with nothing to do and no life. I happen to enjoy lifting. I’m not doing it to “make it big”. I logged my training and then showed the results. You haven’t done fuck here and you won’t.



 Don't give me the teenage "I don't give a fuck" cliche. Stop hating on people for no reason, or finding reasons to hate on people. You're not "curating" the forum. You're turning well-meaning members into trolls. How many of the issues on this board are self created?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> I cant believe a forum populated with steroid abusers would be filled with so much hate, paranoia, and low impulse control. Who da thunk it? Lol
> 
> That's cool that this site was a hardcore bodybuilding forum in the past. But if you what inclusivity then make friends with other powerlifters IRL and talk amongst yourselves. Lol. Dont waste time big leagueing others on a forum who you deem unworthy of your knowledge. Seriously, who does that?


I do that. 

Of course YOU don’t understand because you’re a dumbfuck forced to watch all of your life from the sideline. 

You need to put effort into stuff. You make bullshit excuses. “I don’t have a power rack.”

So go buy one. 

Meet a friend and use his. 

Find a way or else it wasn’t important to you. Take the thumb out of your mouth. And quit being a bitch. 

And who the fuck joins a forum, acts like a cunt and then wonders why he isn’t included? Moron.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> Don't give me the teenage "I don't give a fuck" cliche. Stop hating on people for no reason, or finding reasons to hate on people. You're not "curating" the forum. You're turning well-meaning members into trolls. How many of the issues on this board are self created?


We give a fuck about this community and don’t want it turn into a place where people listen to people like you with no experience and have no idea wtf you’re talking about


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> Don't give me the teenage "I don't give a fuck" cliche. Stop hating on people for no reason, or finding reasons to hate on people. You're not "curating" the forum. You're turning well-meaning members into trolls. How many of the issues on this board are self created?


None. You’re a troll or you’re a retard. There’s plenty of new guys that came in and did the RIGHT shit. 

There’s guys that I’ve offended initially but then ended up appreciating my advice. 

Just because YOU don’t know how to learn or take advice or conduct yourself as a new guy doesn’t mean I gotta change. 

If you don’t like it email the forum admin Mugzy and see if he wants to hear your constant whining and bitching. This is a moderated forum. Hit that “report” button and get the mods irritated with you. See who draws a ban. I guarantee it’ll be you before me. I contribute. You’re a taker.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> None. You’re a troll or you’re a retard. There’s plenty of new guys that came in and did the RIGHT shit.
> 
> There’s guys that I’ve offended initially but then ended up appreciating my advice.
> 
> ...


What have I "taken" exactly? Find where I asked for anything?


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh so i


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I do that.
> 
> Of course YOU don’t understand because you’re a dumbfuck forced to watch all of your life from the sideline.
> 
> ...


Lol. To be fair the only cunts here are you two.  Being you must be fucking terrible. Hahaha. I feel sorry for people who have that much hate in them.  I use the power rack on the weekends and work out at home on my tower of power. Thank you very much 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> What have I "taken" exactly? Find where I asked for anything?


Well, you’re taking all the fun out of this forum by trying to make it inclusive of pussies, wimps, and window lickers.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Oh so i
> 
> Lol. To be fair the only cunts here are you two.  Being you must be fucking terrible. Hahaha. I feel sorry for people who have that much hate in them.  I use the power rack on the weekends and work out at home on my tower of power. Thank you very much 🤣


Tower of power. 

Yea ok. Enjoy that. Your split looks great. You’re gonna get huuuuuge. 

Lol. You’ll look the EXACT same in 6 months. You don’t know what you’re doing. You’ll spin your wheels and get discouraged and give up.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, you’re taking all the fun out of this forum by trying to make it inclusive of pussies, wimps, and window lickers.



You can go log press and maintain 30% BF if you want to retain your sense of fun. My idea of fun isn't the continental breakfast at Dennys or posing as an alpha on internet forums


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> You can go log press and maintain 30% BF if you want to retain your sense of fun. My idea of fun isn't the continental breakfast at Dennys or posing as an alpha on internet forums


I don’t log press and where do you get 30% bf from?

You sit here and bitch and bitch and bitch. Go do something.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Tower of power.
> 
> Yea ok. Enjoy that. Your split looks great. You’re gonna get huuuuuge.
> 
> Lol. You’ll look the EXACT same in 6 months. You don’t know what you’re doing. You’ll spin your wheels and get discouraged and give up.


Thanks booboo. 😊 I'll keep using it. Its served me pretty well so far.  I have no doubt you're bigger than me and can lift more than me. But I hate to be the one to burst your bubble.... i really dont give a fuck 🤫


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Oh so i
> 
> Lol. To be fair the only cunts here are you two.  Being you must be fucking terrible. Hahaha. I feel sorry for people who have that much hate in them.  I use the power rack on the weekends and work out at home on my tower of power. Thank you very much 🤣


Why can't you use the power rack During the week?
















P.s. you and conjurecunt are the cunts 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Thanks booboo. 😊 I'll keep using it. Its served me pretty well so far.  I have no doubt you're bigger than me and can lift more than me. But I hate to be the one to burst your bubble.... i really dont give a fuck 🤫


I didn’t expect you to care. 

You miss every point because you’re too dense. 

There’s ways to train that are proven and effective. You’ll get great results in a rapid period of time. NONE of those programs call for a Tower of Power or bands. 

Go buy a power rack. They’re cheap. Or join a gym that is closer. That’s cheap.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

I work 12 hours and the nearest gym is out of my way. Thank you for asking. You seem like the more reasonable one...

















Slabiathan said:


> P.s. you and conjurecunt are the cunts 😂



Oh wait nevermind 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> I work 12 hours and the nearest gym is out of my way. Thank you for asking. You seem like the more reasonable one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy a power rack. You can put together a decent home gym with less than $800


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t log press and where do you get 30% bf from?
> 
> You sit here and bitch and bitch and bitch. Go do something.


After looking into you and RiR0's posting histories, other accounts on other forums, your strange youtube today why the fuck do you think problems seem to follow you? Curiosity got the best of me, I guess. 


 You're both classically toxic. Instigators on every board you go on, have a problem with people on every forum, always have something negative to say. Despite that, I actually like the both of you. You're both horrible for the communities you're in, whether the board likes it or not. If you could fixed your personality spectrum disorders you could make this a pretty decent place.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> I work 12 hours and the nearest gym is out of my way. Thank you for asking. You seem like the more reasonable one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are pretty cheap on Amazon, get one. I use a squat stand, a cheaper option but still gets the bar on your back.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

Lol all this shit cuz dude can't realize @RiR0 literally took time out of his day, posted a perfect progressive plan to follow and then just gets disregarded and shit all over it with his "better" plan.

Kid - Hey guys I am hungry can anyone spare some food? 

Rir0- sure kid heres a sandwich. 

Kid - oh thats cool but I was thinking that eating a plastic bottle would be a better idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t expect you to care.
> 
> You miss every point because you’re too dense.
> 
> ...


You're right they are cheap. Goddamn weights arent though lol. I'm not gonna get too into detail about my personal life but I appreciate the motivation. And you're right I should buy a power rack and quit procrastinating. Driving to the gym fucking sucks. I've made more progress these last 6 months working out at home though than I did in the year prior.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> After looking into you and RiR0's posting histories, other accounts on other forums, your strange youtube today why the fuck do you think problems seem to follow you? Curiosity got the best of me, I guess.
> 
> 
> You're both classically toxic. Instigators on every board you go on, have a problem with people on every forum, always have something negative to say. Despite that, I actually like the both of you. You're both horrible for the communities you're in, whether the board likes it or not. If you could fixed your personality spectrum disorders you could make this a pretty decent place.


What strange YouTube? I keep a training log. Decided to work towards a new PR and documented it. How is that strange?

I was on one other forum. Strangely enough, when I was banned from there for interfering with a thread by Napsgear, a lot of members switched to this forum. What’s your point? 

This place IS decent. You don’t like it. Simple. You go somewhere else.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You're right they are cheap. Goddamn weights arent though lol. I'm not gonna get too into detail about my personal life but I appreciate the motivation. And you're right I should buy a power rack and quit procrastinating. Driving to the gym fucking sucks. I've made more progress these last 6 months working out at home though than I did in the year prior.


Buy the plates as you need them. What's your strongest lift right now? Just buy enough to cover that plus some. And start saving for a set of 45s after. That's how I built my set up.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Lol all this shit cuz dude can't realize @RiR0 literally took time out of his day, posted a perfect progressive plan to follow and then just gets disregarded and shit all over it with his "better" plan.
> 
> Kid - Hey guys I am hungry can anyone spare some food?
> 
> ...


I didnt disregard it. I tailored it to fit with what I have available at the moment.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Buy the plates as you need them. What's your strongest lift right now? Just buy enough to cover that plus some. And start saving for a set of 45s after. That's how I built my set up.


Yup. And check offerup or craigslist. Can easily get a budget set up going by going out and driving an uber for a night or something I dunno but it can be done


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Lol all this shit cuz dude can't realize @RiR0 literally took time out of his day, posted a perfect progressive plan to follow and then just gets disregarded and shit all over it with his "better" plan.
> 
> Kid - Hey guys I am hungry can anyone spare some food?
> 
> ...


^^^ Here’s a new guy that we like. @Slabiathan is another new guy we like. 

Both came here and LISTENED instead of arguing. Both will do fine here.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2022)

This is what I keep getting on about., losers like this!

Best response to a toxic person is no response at all!


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Buy the plates as you need them. What's your strongest lift right now? Just buy enough to cover that plus some. And start saving for a set of 45s after. That's how I built my set up.


That's my plan actually. Right now I have more pressing matters to attend to. I'm not trying to compete for a meet or anything. What I have right now will serve me well for the moment. Definitely not sustainable.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^ Here’s a new guy that we like. @Slabiathan is another new guy we like.
> 
> Both came here and LISTENED instead of arguing. Both will do fine here.


I'm just able to admit to myself that when it comes to certain things I am a retard and other people actually do know better than me so I should probably go off what they say not what I like to be right

Logic > Emotions


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I'm just able to admit to myself that when it comes to certain things I am a retard and other people actually do know better than me so I should probably go off what they say not what I like to be right


So you take the time to learn. You put in the effort, gain experience, suffer the pitfalls and celebrate the accomplishments. Then after all that, you KNOW how to give advice to others. 

🤯 Holy fuck, it’s amazing how that works


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> I'm just able to admit to myself that when it comes to certain things I am a retard and other people actually do know better than me so I should probably go off what they say not what I like to be right
> 
> Logic > Emotions


You're on post I created to ask for help on a training split I came up with that fit my work/life schedule. The one reroid posted was a copy and paste PPL split i could have gotten from a troglodyte at planet fitness.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you take the time to learn. You put in the effort, gain experience, suffer the pitfalls and celebrate the accomplishments. Then after all that, you KNOW how to give advice to others.
> 
> 🤯 Holy fuck, it’s amazing how that works


It's almost like I would be retarded to not listen to someone who has already figured it out by actually walking the path to avoid more of the same pitfalls as them. Because they're literally telling you how to avoid them. From experience. It's ALMOST LIKE I WOULD BE RETARDED NOT TO LISTEN.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You're on post I created to ask for help on a training split I came up with that fit my work/life schedule. The one reroid posted was a copy and paste PPL split i could have gotten from a troglodyte at planet fitness.


Was it? Nope bitch it wasn’t.


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You're on post I created to ask for help on a training split I came up with that fit my work/life schedule. The one reroid posted was a copy and paste PPL split i could have gotten from a troglodyte at planet fitness.


smh then why are you here and not at planet fitness. I'm sure they have power racks


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> This is what I keep getting on about., losers like this!
> 
> Best response to a toxic person is no response at all!


110% agree

Except this guy (or these guys) aren’t here for the same reasons the rest of us are. They’re trying to derail the forum or at the very least pussify it. Nobody wants this forum to be filled with a bunch of twinks and wannabes. Look at what MESO turned into. It’s a cancer that spreads if left unchecked.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> That's my plan actually. Right now I have more pressing matters to attend to. I'm not trying to compete for a meet or anything. What I have right now will serve me well for the moment. Definitely not sustainable.


There's alot of people that work 12s, myself included that get it done. Alot of this comes down to how bad you want to make progress. I'm pretty sure I've read there are guys here that would do a 12-16 hour trash route lifting cans all day then go train to failure afterwords. We all have lives and commitments outside of lifting, it's how you spend your time between lifting and other commitments that gets in the way.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> smh then why are you here and not at planet fitness. I'm sure they have power racks


$10 a month and he would get pats on the back for not progressing


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

It was a simple low volume progressive overload hit split yes. 
It was similar to the one that I used with great success. 
I chose the movements on certain days for a reason. 
There’s no magic training plan.
You’re just too fucking uneducated to understand that


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> smh then why are you here and not at planet fitness. I'm sure they have power racks


Not a power rack or Barbell insight at the planets near my place lol. Just pizza parties and mediocrity. 😂


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Not a power rack or Barbell insight at the planets near my place lol. Just pizza parties and mediocrity. 😂


Plot twist... dude is actually a PT at planet fitness


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Let’s all look at the cluster fuck of a shit programmed routine you came up with to troll with the friday jerk off 3xamrap


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s all look at the cluster fuck of a shit programmed routine you came up with to troll with the friday jerk off 3xamrap


Woulda been better off programming that workout every day of the week


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> There's alot of people that work 12s, myself included that get it done. Alot of this comes down to how bad you want to make progress. I'm pretty sure I've read there are guys here that would do a 12-16 trash route lifting cans all day then go train to failure afterwords. We all have lives and commitments outside of lifting, it's how you spend your time between lifting and other commitments that gets in the way.


Ok senpai. 😍 I'll keep that in mind. I'll let you guys know how my split worked out for me in the near future. Take care


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s all look at the cluster fuck of a shit programmed routine you came up with to troll with the friday jerk off 3xamrap


Trying to build those forearms. He has to make sure to play stranger if he doesn't want any imbalances 😂


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s all look at the cluster fuck of a shit programmed routine you came up with to troll with the friday jerk off 3xamrap


That's definitely a work out.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Ok senpai. 😍 I'll keep that in mind. I'll let you guys know how my split worked out for me in the near future. Take care


Post the physique so we have before and afters. 
It’s fucking trash


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Post the physique so we have before and afters.
> It’s fucking trash


Ok sounds good


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Post the physique so we have before and afters.
> It’s fucking trash


Just please no before and after for that Friday session 😂


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Just please no before and after for that Friday session 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

This is now a thread on TID as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> This is now a thread on TID as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you post link?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> This is now a thread on TID as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it as well received as it was here?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

My current split. What do you think?





						My current split. What do you think?
					

I just joined. I'm not sure if it's too soon to ask for help with this. I currently work out at home during weekdays and only go to the gym on the weekends. M-Th is done at home.  All bodyweight exercises i do to failure all sets. Sets 6-9, 8-12,12-15 [ set 1] taken to  near failure at max...



					r.tapatalk.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is it as well received as it was here?



No responses yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Let me know if that link doesn’t work. I may need to get on browser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

He changed his story and pretended his is doing what @RiR0 told him to do....ish


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

He didn't mention his
Jerkoff amrapx3 on Fridays over there!😂


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is it as well received as it was here?



@3BG hahahhahhahahah


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He changed his story and pretended his is doing what @RiR0 told him to do....ish


Idk what the fuck he’s doing with that programming and exercise selection.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Idk what the fuck he’s doing with that programming and exercise selection.



I was that retarded once....until I learned to listen.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh and in his intro he mentions me recommending that site. That’s nice. 

His goal is to get down to 185 pounds. A guy says: at 6’2” you should be 220. And retard thinks he’s too fat at that weight. 

Um 6’2” and 185 means you have next to zero muscle. A waif.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh and in his intro he mentions me recommending that site. That’s nice.
> 
> His goal is to get down to 185 pounds. A guy says: at 6’2” you should be 220. And retard thinks he’s too fat at that weight.
> 
> Um 6’2” and 185 means you have next to zero muscle. A waif.



That was my skinny fat starting point..... As opposed to cutting I ate everything and lifted like a animal.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> No responses yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair that forum isnt as active it seems as this one. Most the shit people post has below 15 replies.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> To be fair that forum isnt as active it seems as this one. Most the shit people post has below 15 replies.


Yea they don’t give the best advice. 

But at least they aren’t angry.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> That was my skinny fat starting point..... As opposed to cutting I ate everything and lifted like a animal.


Finally someone gives me some decent advice. Thank you. It's like fucking pulling teeth with you people.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> To be fair that forum isnt as active it seems as this one. Most the shit people post has below 15 replies.


Why didn't you mention the Jerkoff amraps at TID? 😂 I have to know! 😂


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Why didn't you mention the Jerkoff amraps at TID? 😂 I have to know! 😂


That would be stupid if I did that right off the bat. 🤣🤣
I knew reruoid had a hard on for me and would find that cute.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 21, 2022)

You do realize both are run by Mugzy.....


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> That would be stupid if I did that right off the bat. 🤣🤣
> I knew reruoid had a hard on for me and would find that cute.


I think you miscalculated where you want to be stupid TBH. I've never been on TID but you said it's not very active.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> You do realize both are run by Mugzy.....


Nice!


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I think you miscalculated where you want to be stupid TBH. I've never been on TID but you said it's not very active.


You're probably right. This seems like a better place. I'll have to delete my account and start over. Just think. You'll be talking to me riro and never even know it 🤣 I do appreciate the advice backhoe. I probably should have asked whether to cut or bulk instead of rate my split. That would have circumvented this whole conversation. Lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> You're probably right. This seems like a better place. I'll have to delete my account and start over. Just think. You'll be talking to me riro and never even know it 🤣 I do appreciate the advice backhoe. I probably should have asked whether to cut or bulk instead of rate my split. That would have circumvented this whole conversation. Lol


Nope you’re dumbass will show through whatever new account you make


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope you’re dumbass will show through whatever new account you make


🤣😂 We'll see ...


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 22, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> 🤣😂 We'll see ...



Bye bye


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The trolls are getting more patience. Pretending to be quasi non cunts before going full presser


LOL, Never go full presser


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, Never go full presser



Ya never go full presser, you went full presser!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> They think you’re me. They’ve been geared to the gills and have high levels of paranoia . Every new member they don’t like that transgresses any of their personal rules (these rules are flexible) let’s them be toxic, which they love.
> 
> They also spend an inordinate time on the forums and it’s only like 3-4 vets here who routinely jack each other off and engage in the same childish behavior.
> 
> ...


Go choke on a dick and die you weak fatass motherfucker


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Go choke on a dick and die you weak fatass motherfucker


No man he’s a skinny flamboyant runner. David Gaygins


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> They spend time on a forum, learn some shit, and think they own the whole board.


Even if it was true, so what. Shouldn't matter to you ya cunt.


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Bye bye


Ok I'm back... 😅
That was a close one.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 22, 2022)

Jospya1974 said:


> Ok I'm back... 😅
> That was a close one.


Die cunt


----------



## Jospya1974 (Aug 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Die cunt


👍🏻im planning on it.


----------

